
Show HN: Building a CQRS/ES web application in Elixir using Phoenix - slashdotdash
A case study describing how I built a web app following the Command Query Responsibility Segregation and event sourcing (CQRS&#x2F;ES) pattern. In Elixir using the Phoenix Framework.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;10consulting.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;01&#x2F;04&#x2F;building-a-cqrs-web-application-in-elixir-using-phoenix&#x2F;<p>It uses two open-source Elixir libraries I&#x27;ve authored to provide the building blocks for such applications:<p>* EventStore: A CQRS event store that uses PostgreSQL (v9.5 or later) as the underlying storage engine. [1]<p>* Commanded: Provides support for command registration and dispatch; hosting and delegation to aggregate roots; event handling; and long running process managers. [2]<p>It&#x27;s an unorthodox approach to building Phoenix web apps. The article details why you might consider applying it.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;slashdotdash&#x2F;eventstore<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;slashdotdash&#x2F;commanded
======
brudgers
Clickable: [https://10consulting.com/2017/01/04/building-a-cqrs-web-
appl...](https://10consulting.com/2017/01/04/building-a-cqrs-web-application-
in-elixir-using-phoenix/)

------
stuffchunk
Thanks for this. Very in-depth. I just started toying around with ES in Elixir
and this definitely helps.

Can the source for the application be found anywhere?

~~~
slashdotdash
Sorry, the case study web application is closed source.

I plan to build an open-source reference application. I'll write-up the
process, with links to commits, as I go. There's a mailing list on my site, or
subscribe to the RSS feed, to stay informed.

